# Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung



## tomlegno (7. Aug. 2008)

Da ich die Idee hatte, ob man die Teichpumpe nicht auch im Intervall betreiben kann kam mir die Idee, das doch einfach einmal im Selbsttest durchzuführen. 
Im Vorfeld war man quer durch die Forenwelt der Meinung, dass das so nicht funktioniert. Bakterien sterben ab, die Pumpe macht das nicht mit, Dreck kommt nicht aus dem System usw, usw.

Das mit dem Leben und Sterben der Bakterien war so eine Sache, die mir eigentlich keiner so recht erklären konnte. Es herrschte die Meinung, eine Stunde, maximal zwei können die dort ohne Frischwasserzufuhr überleben. Ich dachte, frag mal bei wirklich kompetenten Stellen nach, was ich dann auch tat. Ich fragte bei einem Institut für mikrobielle Wasseruntersuchungen (mit dem ich schon einige Jahre zusammenarbeite) und bei einer der weltweit größten Kläranlagen der chemischen Industrie.

Die dortige Meinung war, dass die aeroben Organismen sehr wohl eine lange Zeit ohne Frischwasser auskommen können.  Limitierender Faktor ist der Sauerstoffgehalt. Nicht unbedingt der Futternachschub. Im Notfall würden sich die Organismen aus ihrer eigenen Zellsubstanz ernähren, was dann beim Wiederanfahren des Filters eine abgeschwächte Aktivität zur Folge haben würde. 
Eine Intervallbeschickung des Filters kann sich für die Verstoffwechslung von Biomasse positiv auswirken. 

Die Pumpe dürfte ebenfalls nicht das Problem sein, denn die Gefahr des Überhitzens des Elektromotors besteht ja nicht, wenn die Pumpe im Wasser steht. 

Also was ist mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt im Filter. Ich entschied mich, das einfach mal auszuprobieren. Ich nahm aus meinem Filter 10 l von meinen Filterschwammwürfeln und legte sie in einen 10 l Eimer mit Filterwasser und begann am Anfang alle Stunde den Sauerstoffgehalt zu messen. Eigentlich müssten die aeroben Organismen ja den Sauerstoff aufbrauchen. Dazu nahm ich quasi als Blindwert 10 l Filterwasser ohne Filterschwammwürfel und habe ebenfalls den Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen. 

Startwert war bei beiden 8mg/l Sauerstoff. Nach einer Stunde bei beiden 6 mg/l.
Im Filtersubstrat nahm der Sauerstoffgehalt langsam ab. Nach 12 Stunden bei 4mg/l.
Danach habe ich die Messintervalle verlängert. Nach 24 Stunden immer noch 4mg/l. das Filterwasser als Blindwert immer noch 6mg/l unverändert.
Nach 29 Stunden war der Sauerstoffgehalt auf 2mg/l abgefallen. Der sich dann bis 56 Stunden bei 2mg/l hielt. Blindwert immer noch 6mg/l. 
Nach 72 Stunden und immer noch 2mg/l habe ich den Versuch dann abgebrochen.

Was sagt mir das jetzt? Ich kann den Filter locker einmal für 12 Stunden ausfallen lassen, ohne dass mir hier gleich die Biologie zusammenbricht. 

Der Filter kann ohne weiteres in einem Intervallbetrieb betrieben werden. Die Frage ist nur wie lange der Intervall aussehen soll. Bekomme ich den Dreck aus dem Teich? Die Frage lässt sich sicher nicht so einfach beantworten. Es kommt darauf an wann der Dreck anfällt, wie die Strömungsverhältnisse im Teich sind und wie die Teichgeometrie im Einzelnen aussieht. 
Ich für meinen Teil werde mit einem Intervall von einer Stunde beginnen und mal sehen wie es so läuft.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Servus Tom

Danke fürs Austesten  

Nach meinem Wissenstand bin ich von 2 Std. ausgegangen, dann sind die Bakis abgestorben. Unterstrichen durch die Erfahrung, wenn der Filter länger wie zwei Stunden aus war, hat das Wasser gestunken (Indiz für abgestorbene Bakis), wie es über Wasserfall/Bachlauf lief.
Ob jetzt aber alle Bakis hinüber waren  

Aber ich hatte ja die Pumpe/Filter auch deswegen Rundum die Uhr laufen da ein Skimmer damit den Oberflächenschmutz beseitigt  .

Wenn ich also die Pumpe im Intervall 1 Std/ein, 1 Std/aus betrieben hätte, hätte der Schmutz auf der Teichoberfläche auch 1 Std. Zeit sich abzusetzen.

Das wäre Kontraproduktiv  

Also nicht nur das ich 

die Pumpe belaste Aus/Ein (der Anlaufstrom ist auch nicht zu verachten)
der Schmutz zu Boden sinkt
die Bakis zum Teil verliere
so war es mir Wert, den doppelten Strom zu verbrauchen


----------



## tomlegno (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi,

also mit dem Skimmer gebe ich dir Recht, aber wie gesagt, kommt auf die teichgeometrie an. ich habe nur im Frühling und im herbst den Skimmer laufen. Im Sommer ist das bei mir Kontraproduktiv, da fast die gesamte Teichoberfläche mit Seerosenblättern voll ist. Da bringt der Skimmer nicht viel. Also bei meinem Versuch hat absolut nix gestunken. 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Vampyr (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Der Test interessiert mich natürlich brennend, da ich bei meinem Projekt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18643 auch einen Intervallbetrieb anstrebe.

Zum einen um trotz kleinen Filtervolumens aeroben und anaeroben Bakterien einen Lebensraum zu bieten.

Das relevante dabei ist wohl das Intervall. Dauert es zu lange, gehen die Baktis ex ist es zu kurz, kann sich der Schlamm (zumindest bei mir) nicht wirklich absetzen.

Weiterhin habe ich mir gedacht nachts die Intevalle, bei denen die Pumpe aus ist zu verlängern. Bringt das irgendwas, außer geringerer stromkosten?


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Servus Tom

Stinken, wie geschrieben war meine Erfahrung.

Stimmt das wäre Kontraproduktiv den Skimmer bei einem mit Blättern der Seerose bedeckten Teich. Allerdings waren meine Dimmensionen andere wie bei dir, mein Volumen betrug am Ex-Schwimmteich 250.000 Liter (Klick in meiner Sig auf "Mein erster ......") Da haben sich die paar m² 
   
Seerosenblätter nicht hinderlich ausgewirkt.


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Servus Christoph

Meiner Meinung bringt es ausser Stromkosten zu sparen keinen Vorteil.


----------



## tomlegno (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Mann Helmut,

250tliter, da hätten meine Seerosen auch keine Platzprobleme. Aber es wäre sicher mehr  
Gruß
Tom


----------



## tomlegno (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Unterstrichen durch die Erfahrung, wenn der Filter länger wie zwei Stunden aus war, hat das Wasser gestunken (Indiz für abgestorbene Bakis), wie es über Wasserfall/Bachlauf lief.
> Ob jetzt aber alle Bakis hinüber waren



Hi Helmut

wie sah es mit dem Sauerstoff aus. Das ist der limitierende Faktor. Wie ich ja bereits erwähnte. Es war bei mir so. 
Muss man individuell ausprobieren. Wenn ich z.B. nur 2mg/l Sauerstoff habe, na dann siehts halt anders aus.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## jochen (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hallo,

der Sauerstoffverbrauch oder besser der benötigte Sauerstoffwert der Bakterien, wird meiner Meinung nach mehr als überschätzt.
Bakterien können ganz gut mal einen Tag lang bei 2,0mg/ltr. leben,
da bricht nicht so schnell die Biologie zusammen,
alles nur Horror.

Die Effektivität lässt natürlich zu wünschen übrig, und genau deswegen sollte man seinen Filter kontinuirlich durchlaufen lassen.

Desweiteren wird ein so niedriger Sauerstoffgehalt eher den Fischen keinen Spass bereiten..., weniger den Bakkis. 

Hat ein Teich genügend Volumen, ist richtig angelegt, und ist nicht überbesetzt, dann sind die Bakterien härter im nehmen als mancher denkt,
hat man jedoch ein viel zu geringes Volumen, bei starken Überbesatz, kommt schon mal die stärkste Bakterie ganz schnell zum schwanken.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hei, was bei Filtern in Aquarien das Problem ist (nur zum Verständniss ), ist das die Bakterien, wenn sie denn mal absterben das Wasser beim  Wiedereinschalten vergiften. Da spricht man aber nicht von 2 Stunden, sondern von 2 Tagen... Wenn ein Filter kaputt ist, oder Ersatzteile besorgt werden sollen, soll man den Filter offen stehen lassen und gleich vorsichtig reinigen, um auch den Filterdreck, der sonst das Gammeln unter Sauerstoffausschluss anfängt zu entfernen...Ansonsten sind Filterbakterien nicht an den Filter gebunden, sondern überall am Substrat zu finden. Das nennt man Biofilm und der klebt an Steinen, Wasserpflanzen und sonstwas im Wasser(glitschige Steine). Was Bodenfilterung fördert ist im AQ ein langsamlaufender Bodenfluter/ Bodenheizung. Die sorgt für Sauerstoff und gaaanz langsame Strömung im Bodengrund, der dann ebenfalls als Filter arbeitet...Auch im Teich sind die Oberflächlichen, mit sauerstoffhaltigem Wasser umspülten Sand und Kiesvorkommen als Filter zu betrachten. Allerdings produzieren Abbaubakterien in Schlamm und Filter auch Co2 und nicht Sauerstoff. Der kommt eigentlich nur durch die Wasserbewegung hinein.
Das Co2 wiederum brauchen ja die Unterwasserpflanzen um Sauerstoff zu bilden, sofern welche vorhanden sind...

Denke mal, man muß das ganze Global betrachten. Mir würde es nicht einfallen einen Filter nur stundenweise zu betreiben um Strom zu sparen. Häng doch mal einen Energiezähler dran. Die werden zb. bei der Stadt oder der Gemeinde verliehen... Da kannst Du ganz leicht sehen, wieviel sich das in barer Münze ausmacht übers Jahr gesehen Wenn Du gut in Mathe bist, kannste natürlich auch rechnen 
Mein Miniteich hat dieses Jahr keine Pumpe an und ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen. Allerdings wird nicht gefüttert und große Fische hab ich auch keine...
Also wenn eine Pumpe "ausfällt" und am nächsten Tag schwimmen die Fische bauchoben, ist es warscheinlich eh ein anderes Problem wie Überbesatz, der Teich noch zu jung, oder Faulschlamm das Problem...

Das hab ich nicht als Problemlösung, sondern als Disskusionsgrundlage geschrieben. Also bitte, denkt mal laut darüber nach 

VG Monika


----------



## Vampyr (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Deine Argumente kann ich nachvollziehen Monika. Allerdings spricht davon keines gegen einen Intervallbetrieb, da ja die Bakterien davon nicht ex gehen sondern nur mal weniger Nährstoffe bekommen. Das halte ich speziell nachts, wenn die Temps ergo auch die Aktivität unserer kleinen Freunde sinkt für nicht nachteilhaft.

Ich habe als Neuling auch festgestellt, dass unkonventionelle Lösungsanstätze wie mein Folienflansch a la Mac Gyver bzw. der hier angeführte Intervallbetrieb zunächst mit gesunder Kritik betrachtet werden.

Den Intervallbetrieb machen beispielsweise Kläranlagen vor. das sind ja im Grunde große Teichfilter, die von Menschen geplant und gebaut wurden, die was von ihrem Handwerk verstehen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Servus Christoph

Selbst bei Kläranlagen ist es noch nicht geklärt welche Methode die bessere ist, kommt wohl auf das Abwasser an  

Bei deinem Filteraufbau (provisorische Vortex) macht es vielleicht Sinn einen intervall Betrieb zu machen, da dadurch eine beruhigte Zeit bleibt, wo sich der Schlamm absetzen kann  .
Aber wie du den Sifi in Betrieb nimmst, wäre das kontraproduktiv, da du die Nährstoffe nicht zeitgerecht aus dem System bringst


----------



## wp-3d (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Tom

Einen ähnlichen Gedankenansatz hatte ich vor 4 Wochen schon hier niedergeschrieben. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=177815#post177815

Wobei ich aber nicht an Filter neben dem Teich dachte, sondern nur an eine gute Vorabscheidung, die den Schmutz aus dem Wasser trennt.

Bei deiner Idee würde ich weiterhin eine kleine Pumpe im Dauerbetrieb für Frischwasserumlauf benutzen.

Zusätzlich eine grosse (billige Tauchpumpe), die im Intervall 1-4 mal am Tag für kurze Zeit das gesamte Teichwasser in Bewegung bringt und dementsprechend auch schnell den Dreck aus dem Teich spuckt.


----------



## chromis (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi,

ich überlege mir schon die ganze Zeit was für einen praktischen Nutzen dieser Intervallbetrieb haben soll  

Wg. den Bakterien muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, so schnell bringt die eine stillstehjende Pumpe nicht um, auch wenn der Versuch mit dem Filtermaterial in einem Eimer nichts mit den Sauerstoffverhältnissen im Filter zu tun hat. Warum dann nicht gleich im Filter messen? Die Bakterien werden so schnell weder durch Sauerstoffmangel noch durch Nährstoffentzug abgetötet, lediglich extreme Wärme und Austrocknen wären tödlich. 

Allerdings sinkt durch den Intervallbetrieb die Abbauleistung des Filters beträchtlich und die Pumpe wird durch das ständige An- und Ausschalten auch stärker beansprucht.

Wenn ich eine geringere Leistung eines Filters haben will, dann genügt ein kleinerer Filterbehälter und/oder eine schwächere Pumpe(was auch Strom spart). Experimente mit abschalteten Filtern kann ich mir dann sparen. Der Intervallbetrieb in Kläranlagen hat nichts mit über Nacht abgestellten Filtzeranlagen zu tun. Wenn ich einen Rieselfilter nehme und diesen im kurzfristigen Intervallbetrieb fahre, hat das ganz andere Auswirkungen als ein längere Zeit mit stehendem Wasser beschickter Filterbehälter. Auf jeden Fall wird sich die Artenzusammensetzung verändern und eine geringere Abbauleistung kann ich mit kleinerem Filter und schwächerer Pumpe eleganter erreichen, mir fehlt einfach der praktische Nutzen von solchen Experimenten. 

http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/Klaeranlage.htm
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=813


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hei, außerdem wird bei langsamem Filtern unter Luftabschluß von den Bakterien Nitrat veratmet, was in einem schnellen starken Filter nicht funzt. Das nennt man biologische Langsamfilterung zumindest bei den Aquarianern. Ok, ich weiß, das kann man nicht unbedingt mit Teichfiltern in einen Topf schmeißen, aber man kann ja zumindest mal drüber nachdenken...

VG Monika


----------



## tomlegno (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Buon giorno a tutti,

also die gleichen Gedanken hatt ich mir auch gemacht. Pumpe wird geschädigt, schlechterer Schmutzaustrag aus dem Teich, langsamerer Abbau.

Ich habe damit keine Bedenken mehr.
Der Pumpe schadet es nicht, wenn sie alle Stunde mal aus und in der darauffolgenden Stunde wieder eingeschaltet wird. Die drehbaren
Teile sollte das abkönnen. Reibungskräfte entstehen beim Anlaufen, bei einer freistehenden Pumpe könnte es hier zu Überhitzungen kommen, aber doch nicht wenn sie im Wasser steht. Die Pumpe zieht mehr Strom, kann ich so auch nicht stehen lassen. Sie zieht mehr Strom beim Anfahren, bis sie ihre Maximaldrehzahl erreicht hat, das wird doch so in 1-2 Sekunden der Fall sein.

Schmutzaustrag ok, aber dabei kommt esauf die Strömung, die Teichgeometrie an.

Langsamerer Abbau, ich beobachte im Moment eher das Gegenteil. Ich habe jetzt 4 Wochen Beobachtet und habe den Eindruck, dass der Biofilm dicker ist als vorher. Wenn ich über die Filterwandung streiche ist da mehr Substanz.

Ich fahre im Moment einen 1 Stundenrhytmus. Nach 4 Wochen sehe ich keine Nachteile. Teichgrund ist so sauber wie vorher. Der schmutz, der sich im meinem Siebfilter ansammelt ist nicht merklich weniger, als wenn ich durchlaufen lassen würde.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## chromis (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi,



> Reibungskräfte entstehen beim Anlaufen, bei einer freistehenden Pumpe könnte es hier zu Überhitzungen kommen, aber doch nicht wenn sie im Wasser steht.


der Verschleiss ist durch das oftmalige An- und Ausschalten größer als beim Dauerbetrieb. Eine Überhitzung wird bei keiner Pumpe beim Anschalten auftreten, das wäre schon eine gewaltige Fehlkonstruktion.

Einen praktischen Sinn kann ich in solchen Aktionen trozdem nicht erkennen. Da kauft/baut man sich einen entsprechend großen Filter mit einer passenden Pumpe und dann lässt man diesen aus irgendwelchen Gründen nur die halbe Zeit laufen. Dann hätte man die ganzen Teile gleich eine Nummer kleiner nehmen können


----------



## jochen (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem Wissenstand bin ich von 2 Std. ausgegangen, dann sind die Bakis abgestorben. Unterstrichen durch die Erfahrung, wenn der Filter länger wie zwei Stunden aus war, hat das Wasser gestunken (Indiz für abgestorbene Bakis), wie es über Wasserfall/Bachlauf lief.
> Ob jetzt aber alle Bakis hinüber waren



habe mir deinen Beitrag nochmals durchgelesen,

wenn nach Abschaltung deines Filters damals das Wasser schon nach 2 Stunden gestunken hat,
da lag meines Erachtens ein anderer größerer Fehler im System,
es kann nicht sein das in einen intakten Teich die Bakterien schon nach zwei Stunden absterben,
und dadurch das Wasser zum stinken gebracht wird.

Wie schon geschrieben, nitrifizierende Bakterien sind härter im nehmen als so mancher hier schreibt.

@ all

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehen kann, und damit hänge ich mich Rainer (s.o.) an?

Was für Vorteile verspricht man sich, 
wenn man sich einen optimalen, und sehr gut funktionierenden Filter baut,
ihm jedoch nur am Limit laufen lässt,
die Bakterien gerade noch "durchhängen" und sie in ihrer Effizienz am Minimum zu halten...

kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## tomlegno (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Jochen,

wer sagt denn dass der Filter besser funktioniert, wenn er durchläuft. 
Kannst du das belegen, oder ist das nur das was man im allgemeinen so sagt?
Hast du wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, dann bitte unterbreite sie mir. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich  mich mit einigen Leuten unterhalten habe, die sich mit der Wasserbiologie seht gut auskennen und die sind der Meinung, dass es durchaus Sinn macht, den Filter im Intervall zu betreiben. Wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid kann ich das durchaus verstehn und auch teilen. Skeptisch bin ich ebenfalls noch. Aber ich versuche es einfach. Wenn du dir mal anschaust wie Bodenfilter so betrieben werden ist ein Intervallbetrieb möglich, wobei dort eher das intervallmäßige leerlaufen der Filter durchgeführt wird. Was ich am teichfilter nicht unbedingt machen würde. Ein Austrocknen wäre hier schneller als ein verhungern.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## chromis (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi,

jetzt versteh ich, was Du mit Intervallfilter meinst 
Nur hast Du die Arbeitsweise solcher Filter falsch interpretiert. In einem richtigen Intervallfilter fällt das Siedlungssubstrat kurzzeitig trocken und Sauerstoff kommt an die Bakterien. Schon nach kurzer Zeit(bevor der Biofilm Schaden nimmt und austrocknet) rieselt der nächste Schwall Wasser darüber. Der Zeitraum zwischen Wasserfüllung und Leerung lässt sich in Minuten bemessen. 
Auch die Natur hat solche Intervallfilter zu bieten. Schau Dir einfach mal einen Sandstrand an. Hier laufen permanent Wellen über den Sand und versickern in kurzen Abständen.

Ein Intervallfilter läuft immer mit sehr hohem Sauerstoffgehalt und hat eine hohe Abbauleistung. Er ist daher auch in der Aquaristik zumindest in Pflanzenbecken mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da Nährstoffe und CO2 sehr stark eliminiert werden. Bei intensiver Fischhälterung aber durchaus eine Überlegung wert. 
Deine Interpretation eines Intervallfilters ist mit dem Filtermaterial in einer längerfristig stehenden Wassermasse mit daraus folgender  Sauerstoffabnahme gerade das Gegenteil und  bringt mit Sicherheit keine Verbesserung des bestehenden Filters.

Wieso in aller Welt sollte ich einen Filter in seiner Leistung minimieren anstatt zu verbessern? Geht es nur um Stromersparnis oder wo liegt das Ziel

Ich möchte zu dieser Art Intervallfilter einfach mal Deine eigenen Worte aus einem anderen thread gebrauchen:
Bei allem Respekt, da sind meiner Ansicht nach Fehler in der physikalischen Planung der Filter, im Verständnis der Wasserchemie und – Biologie.


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Tom,

naja, sagen wir mal ich sammle meine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Wissenschaftlich sind die nicht, jedoch bin ich davon überzeugt, das gerade nitrifizierende Bakterien viel effiziender bei höherem Sauerstoffgehalt arbeiten als bei niedrigeren.

Das Beispiel das du einbringst ähnelt einer Tropfkörperkläranlage, das Wasser berieselt das Filtermedium, und wird anschliessend kurzzeitig mit Sauerstoff der "Umgebunsluft" angereichert. (Wie von Rainer beschrieben)
Es bildet sich dadurch ein Bakterienfilm, oder besser Bakterienrasen.

Diese Anlagen (Filter) ähneln aber unseren gewöhnlichen Filtern im Aquarium oder in der Teichtechnik nicht im geringsten,
die Filter die du anstrebst, arbeiten in einer ganz anderen Technik,
und funktionieren natürlich auch.

Herkömmliche Filter wie sie der Großteil hier verwenden, arbeiten jedoch ähnlich einer Belebtschlammkläranlage in der Nitrifikationsphase, mit Sauerstoffzufuhr durch laufenden ständigen "Frischwasser" oder besser Durchlaufmenge und somit verbundener Sauerstoffzufuhr und Nahrungszufuhr der Bakterien.

Einem herkömmlichen Filter, der so konzipiert ist in seiner Wirkung mit dieser Art zu arbeiten, anders zu betreiben, also ohne ständige Zufuhr,
kann sehr schnell aus dem Gleichgewicht fallen.

Wie geschrieben, es kommt nicht wie so oft beschrieben sofort zum Supergau, jedoch die Effizients lässt mehr als zu wünschen übrig.

Zwar schon zweimal im Forum gezeigt, hier mal der Abbauprozess einer Belebtschlammkläranlage.

 

In den Spitzen der O2 Kurve (rot) nitrifiziert die Anlage, (das kann ich nachweisen)
und das wollen wir ja in unseren Filtern erreichen.

Strebst du jedoch einem Abbau des Nitrates im Filter an... (Denitrifikation)

steht dass auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Servus



			
				Jochen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nach Abschaltung deines Filters damals das Wasser schon nach 2 Stunden gestunken hat,
> da lag meines Erachtens ein anderer größerer Fehler im System,
> es kann nicht sein das in einen intakten Teich die Bakterien schon nach zwei Stunden absterben,
> und dadurch das Wasser zum stinken gebracht wird.


Durch das abschalten der Pumpe, ist auch der Bachlauf trocken gefallen.
Könnte es auch sein, das es dort durch die abgestorbene Biologie (zb.: Kriebelmückenlarven) zu dem Gestank gekommen ist ? Es war ja immer nur bis das Wasser den kompl. Bachlauf durchlaufen hatte. Danach war kein Gestank mehr vorhanden.
Der Filter hat nie gestunken.


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Helmut





			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der Filter länger wie zwei Stunden aus war, hat das Wasser gestunken (Indiz für abgestorbene Bakis)



Das "Indiz für abgestorbene Bakis" 

habe ich dann wohl falsch verstanden...sorry


Ein leergelaufener Bachlauf/Teich oder Filter muffelt eigentlich immer ein wenig, von Gestank möchte ich aber nicht gerade sprechen.


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Den Intervallbetriebzur Sauerstoffanreicherung kann man sich auch sparen (zumindest in der Größenordnung Teichfilter).

Dafür kann man auch einfach eine Walze aus Filtermatten bauen und diese so in den Filter aufhängen, dass sie durch den Wasserstrom gedreht wird.
So werden die Intervalle einfach und stromsparend durch das Drehen der Walze erreicht.

Siehe hier => Tauchtropfkörper


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Vampyr,

genau das meinte ich damit... 



> Das Beispiel das du einbringst ähnelt einer Tropfkörperkläranlage, das Wasser berieselt das Filtermedium, und wird anschliessend kurzzeitig mit Sauerstoff der "Umgebunsluft" angereichert. (Wie von Rainer beschrieben)
> Es bildet sich dadurch ein Bakterienfilm, oder besser Bakterienrasen.
> 
> Diese Anlagen (Filter) ähneln aber unseren gewöhnlichen Filtern im Aquarium oder in der Teichtechnik nicht im geringsten,
> ...



dein Tauchtropfkörperfilter, hat die selbe Arbeitsweise wie die von mir umschriebene Tropfkörperkläranlage.

Man sollte schon wissen das die meißten, ich möchte mal sagen vorsichtig geschätzt 95% der biologischen Filter hier im Forum eben nicht, mit dieser Art Filter betrieben werden.

Einen Vergleich beider Filter kann man so nicht bringen, und die intrefalle Beschickung eines gewöhnlichen Filters kann auf Dauer nicht die optinale Leistung bringen,

und das streben wir doch an...


----------



## tomlegno (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Buon giorno a tutti,

@ Jochen: da sind wir ja im Einklang, ich mache ebenfalls meine Erfahrungen  , nehme für mich aber das recht in Anspruch, nicht immer auf dem Königsweg zu sein. Manchmal enden meine Erfahrungen auch in einer Sackgasse. Aber "Umwege erhöhen die Ortskenntnis".
In deiner Kurve, wenn ich sie richtig interpretieren kann, dann liegt der Sauerstoffgehalt bei max. 3mg/l. Davon bin ich meilenweit entfernt. Bei meinem Rhytmus habe ich relativ konstante 6 mg/l. 
Mein Beispiel ähnelt nicht einer Tropfkörperkläranlage, sondern der Kombination vertikal/horizontal betriebener Bodenfilter. Aber so habe ich gar nicht vor zu betreiben, da haben wir uns mißverstanden. Ich sagte nur, dass Bodenfilter in einem Intervallverfahren betrieben werden, mit dem zweck durch das leerlaufen Sauerstoff nachgezogen wird. dabei sind die Intervalle aber kürzer, damit eben nix austrocknet. Meine Vortstellung dazu ist, dass nicht zwangsläufig Wasser an den bakterien vorbeigeschossen wedren muss, damit sie ihre Arbeit tun. Die können das auch in rughendem Gewässer. Vielleicht sogar besser. Genau hier ist mein Grundgedanke. Warum muss das Wasser fließen? Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Nahrung zur verfügung steht, Sauerstoff ist ebenfalls nicht minimiert.

@Chromis:
_Bei allem Respekt, da sind meiner Ansicht nach Fehler in der physikalischen Planung der Filter, im Verständnis der Wasserchemie und – Biologie._
_Dieser Vergleich hinkt hier._ 

also noch mal Folgendes:
1. Mein Filter läuft im Moment (Achtung, ich sage Bewusst "im Moment", was nicht heist, dass das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist) im 1 Stundenrythmus. 
2. Ich beobachte bisher einen deutlich dickeren Biofilm. Der Filter lief vorher durchgehend. Wobei ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit habe diesen "Zuwachs" mir genauer anzuschauen bzw. zu bewerten. Dies ist eine subjektive Beobachtung, die ich nicht in Zahlen belegen kann (rein gefühlmäßig).
3. Ich strebe in diesem Filter keine Denitrifikation an. Wenn überhaupt, dann im Bodenfilter.
3. Auch strebe ich in keinster Weise einen Berieslungsfilter an. 
4. Es tröpfelt nix.
5. Die Filter sollten meiner Meinung nach in der Besiedlungsfläche auf das Teichvolumen entsprechend ausgelegt sein. Sie sollten eine mindestens gute Vorabscheiduung haben. Ich sehe bis jetzt in keiner Weise, dass der Filter zwangsläufig durchlaufen muss. 
6. Vergleiche mit Belebtschlammkläranlagen? Ich will in diesem Teil meines Filter gar keinen Schlamm haben. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Tom,

ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen was du damit erreichen willst.

Gut du sagst der Vergleich mit einer Belebtschlammanlage hingt,
ein Teichfilter ist aber nichts anderes als eine solche Anlage im nitrifiziereneden Bereich...


da du wie schon angegeben keine Denitrifikation anstrebst, wirst du wohl die Nitrifikation erreichen wollen, ansonsten bräuchtest du keinen Filter.

Durch die 3mg/ltr darfst du dich nicht in die Irre führen lassen.
In diesem Wasser müssen keine Fische schwimmen.
Die 6 mg/ltr sind wohl für Fische eher nicht so günstig.

Zur Nitrifikation...

die du ja anstrebst..

hier werden Stickstoffe zu Ammonium/ Ammoniak umgewandelt, dann zu Nitrit und schließlich zu Nitrat,
wirst du sicher alles wissen.

Fakt ist jedoch, je mehr ich den Sauerstoffgehalt erhöhe desto besser arbeiten die Nitrifikanten.
Alles andere stimmt einfach nicht.

nur als kleines Beispiel,

messe ich in den Phasen von etwa 4mg/ltr in der Kläranlage den Nitratgehalt, ist er viel höher als in der anaeroben Phase von 0,02mg/ltr.
also in den amaeroben Phasen wird dann das Nitrat veratmet.

Also je höher der Sauerstoffgehalt desto höher der Nitratwert im Becken, 
und genau das streben wir im Teichfilter an,
nämlich das umwandeln vom Stickstoff/Nährstoffe in Nitrat.

Sicherlich geht das alles auch in gut angelegten Teichen mit sehr geringen Besatz bei großem Volumen, hier bilden sich die Nitrifikanten im Substrat, und anderen Besiedlungsflächen des Teiches auch ohne Filter.

Auch bilden sich die angestrebten Bakterien in Filtern die teilweise ausgeschaltet werden,
jedoch werden sie nie besser arbeiten als in einem kontinuirlich durchlaufenden biologischen Filter mit entsprechender Vorabscheidung.

Der von dir angesprochene Biofilm im Filter wird sich auch bilden wenn der Filter nicht durchflossen wird, jedoch nitrifiziert er dann eben nur genau so gut wie sonstiges Substrat oder der gleichen in einem Naturteich, ohne jeglichen Filter.

Deine eigentliche Frage dürfte damit wohl erkärt sein,
Bakterien sind härter im nehmen als man denkt,

jedoch wenn du denkst das nitrifizierende Bakterien mit wenig Sauerstoff besser abbauen als welche die mit Sauerstoff kontinuirlich beschickt werden,
landest du um es in deinen Worten auszudrücken in der Sackgasse, das kann man mit den einfachsten Tests nachweisen.

Hoher Sauerstoffgehalt im Filter, das Nitrat steigt,

niedriger Sauerstoffgehalt das Nitrat sinkt, und es bilden sich vermehrt Ammonium/Ammoniak,
das wiederum möchten wir ja wirklich nicht haben.
Ammonium/Ammoniak in Teichen mit etwas höherem PH Wert kann sich sehr schnell in Fischgift umwandeln.


----------



## tomlegno (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Buon giorno Jochen,

also jetzt noch mal, da ich glaube, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden. Das was du schreibst ist doch schon klar, hat aber nix mit dem Intervallbetrieb zu tun bzw. spricht dagegen, zumindest nicht gegen das was ich festgestellt und gemessen habe.

1.	Ich habe 6-8mg/l Sauerstoff im Filter wenn er 1 Stunde ausgeschaltet bleibt (das ist bei 25°C nicht der schlechteste Wert denke ich).
2.	Der Biofilm hat sich, ich nenne es jetzt mal so, vergrößert.
3.	Ich denke nicht, dass aerobe Organismen (nicht nur Nitrifikanten, die ja nicht die alleinigen Organismen im aeroben bereich sind) mit weniger Sauerstoff besser verstoffwechseln. Das hab ich doch nie gesagt, ich denke nur, dass sie auch in stehendem Filter verstoffwechseln, u.U. sogar besser. Wie soll man denn ansonsten die Zunahme des Biofilms erklären? Ich gebe dir doch vollkommen Recht, dass mit sinkenden Sauerstoffgehalt auch die Effektivität der Verstoffwechslung fällt, aber das ist doch nicht der Fall !!!
4.	Was mir aber im Moment etwas zu denken gibt ist Folgendes, dass auf dem Sieb sich anscheinend ein Biofilm bildet und das Sieb langsam überzieht und natürlich auch verstopft. Genau dies war bisher (in monatelangem Betrieb) nicht zu beobachten. Wenn dies der Fall sein sollte, dann werde ich wieder vorrübergehend wieder auf Dauerbetrieb umstellen und mir etwas Anderes überlegen. 

Das spricht im Augenblick aber nicht gegen einen Intervallbetrieb. Nur muss eventuell das Sieb ab und zu gespült werden.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Vampyr (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Moin Tom,
könntest du bitte mal einige Bilder deines Testaufbaus hochladen?
Mich würden da die Details interessieren.
Und welches Sieb meinst du, den Vorfilter?


----------



## chromis (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi,



> Der Biofilm hat sich, ich nenne es jetzt mal so, vergrößert.


Du bist also der Ansicht, dass die Stärke des Biofilms auch etwas mit der Effektivität zu tun hat?
Dann solltest Du aber auch experimentell nachweisen, dass diese Art den Filter zu betreiben, die Abbauleistungen erhöht. Damit hättest Du alles, was bisher über die Arbeit der Bakterien und die Konstruktion von Filtern bekannt ist, über den Haufen geworfen und alle Hersteller von Filteranlagen und Kläranlagenbetreiber müssten umdenken.


----------



## jochen (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie lange überleben aerobe Organismen ohne Zufuhr von Frischwasser und Nahrung*

Hi Tom,

deine Versuche in allen Ehren, und ich freue mich über die gute Diskussion hier.

Du schreibst du hast gemessen, nur was hast du denn gemessen?

Der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich ist in anderen Teichen genauso wie bei dir angegeben, in gut angelegten Teichen sogar ohne Filter.

Der Biofilm hat zugelegt,
Biofilme legen immer zu, es sei den es wurden Fehler beim Teichbau begannen.
Wir schreiben hier nicht umsonst immerwieder, gebt den Teich Zeit, es bildet sich ein Gleichgewicht...
für manche ist das nur ein blabla (ich meine jetzt natürlich nicht dich),
deine Beobachtungen die du gemacht hast, sind genau das was wir  immerwieder schreiben.

Ist alles in Ordnung.

Nur dann, wenn ich einen Filter einsetze, muß ich doch wissen was ich damit bewirken will...

Wie schon geschrieben die Nitrifikation, und die dann so gut es geht, denke ich mal.

Sicherlich überleben die Bakterien viel länger als manche Panikmache in verschiedenen Foren,
das kann ich auch sehr gut mit praktischen Tests beweisen, 
ich kann aber auch sehr gut beweisen, das eben die Nitrifikanten viel besser umwandeln wenn man sie im Dauerbetrieb bestückt.

Und sicherlich arbeiten die Bakkis auch im Intervallbetrieb, jedoch niemals besser als kontinuirlich beschickt.

Wir arbeiten mit sehr guten Fachfirmen, Instituten, Wasserwirtschaftsämtern mit ihren Laboranten, und schließlich nicht zuletzt mit Kollegen anderer Kläranlagen übergreifend zusammen, und versuchen das beste aus unseren Anlagen herauszuholen.

Selbst die Firmen, (die natürlich untereinander konkurieren) die immerwieder neue Onlinesteuerungen zur punktuellen Sauerstoffbestückung, der verschiedenen Schmutzfrachten, der Becken, anbieten, und somit austesten,

sind alle davon überzeugt das eine kontinuirliche Bestückung das A u. O ist.


----------

